# best lock on



## 00buck (Nov 6, 2009)

looking to buy a lock on for bow hunting. any recommendations.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the LoneWolf Alpha and the Millennium M100 Hang on
Both are great. I use them 2 diffrent ways. The LoneWolf I use my LoneWolf sticks and put up and take down every time. The Millennium You buy several brackets and either use 20 ft stick ladders or tree screw in steps and carry the stand in 14 lbs. It sits great. I would use extra strap on bottom of stand but I ve sat for 6 hours and been very comfortable.( Get the chill pad because the seat gets cold)  Good Luck


----------



## shiny 308 (Nov 6, 2009)

go to dicks and get the one with the shootn rail ,, they r cheap and comfortable. by the way look thourgh the rules and regs book for fishing and theres a $10 off coupon!!!


----------



## Brad (Dec 9, 2009)

Millenium all the way,I have one stand and about five brackets,and I can hang them in about 15 seconds. You just have your tree prepared with sticks or screw in steps and the bracket hanging there and just slide the stand into the bracket and youre ready to hunt. Like was said before a strap on the bottom would secure it better but the only time it wobbles is getting into and out of and yes the seat does get cold.


----------



## Rhinoman (Dec 13, 2009)

I've bought eight lock ons from walmart the last 3 years when they were on sale. Last year they were ameristep this year they are remington. Same stands every year,just another name on them, never had a problem. Last year they were 25.00 this year 38.00. I know there cheap, but great stands to bow hunt from.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 13, 2009)

If you want cheap ,, then whatever Wal-Mart has will be fine.. You won't catch my butt sitting on one of those... 
If you want good, safe and COMFORTABLE.. Look at the Gorilla King King series.. I especially like my Pro XL
http://www.gorillatreestands.com/cms/content/pro-series-king-kong-hx


----------



## winford (May 5, 2010)

ive found if the seat is small= uncomfortable.  had them all and nothing beats the lone wolf alpha. 12 x 14 seat  or larger is the ticket for comfort in a hang on.


----------

